# HHA OL-5519 Single Pin



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

A little help here for those of you that have or have had this sight. I started to sight it in tonight and I was following the instructions. At 20 yards it says to move the adjusting bar down so the pin goes up and when sighting it in at 60 yards to move the adjusting bar up so the pin goes down. Doesnt that go against the laws of physics? It seems to me the raising of the pin would cause the arrow to be high and the lowering of the pin would cause it to be low. Am I just having one of those moments or what? At 20 yards I am at the set up number of 25 and once I get to an area that I can sight it in at 60 yards the number will be higher. Any insight? Or has my explanation just confused the hell out of you? lol.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

You are having a 'moment'. When sighting in a new sight, you 'chase' the POI. So if you are sighting in @ 60 yards and you are hitting low, you want to lower the pin a few clicks so that you bring your bow up higher to set your pin on the target. If you are hitting high, then move your pin UP so that placing the pin on your target brings the bow DOWN.


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Just one of those moments I assume. This is the first sight that is set up like this that I have used. I understand the chasing aspect but it just seems to go against all logic. Wow I need a drink. Its been a long day in the office today.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Wing, you all straightened out??


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep I am good to go. Just one of those days yesterday I guess.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Humbling, when a brain fart has you rethinking everything you thought you knew, LOL


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

I couldnt agree more. thought I was going crazy there for a sec. But this sight is awesome. I dont know why I havent gone to a single pin set up like this before now.


----------

